# No PFD?



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Saw an older couple in a kayak put in in the Tawas River launch and paddle upstream. Neither had on a PFD, and I assume that is not a good thing... Or, is it a personal choice?


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

It is a personal choice in the State of Michigan as to if you wear a PFD. In a canoe or kayak the minimum requirement is that you carry a PFD or throwable device for each occupant of the craft. I attached a PDF of a DNR issued handbook on state boating rules. If you are on the Great Lakes, US Coast Guard regulations are the law.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the response. I was thinking more from the standpoint of safety, even though the river is flat calm, accidents do happen even for the best of boaters and a sudden dunking can be disorienting.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I had a hot discussion about this with a boat cop at a coffee shop one time. He kept telling me I had to have a pfd on at all times when I was canoeing. I final said what ever and let it go. It was a while before I ran into him in the coffee shop again. When I saw he was there I went back to my truck and got the fishing book and gave it to him open the law with that part highlighted. I then told him not to make up his own rules as I would beat him in court.

Most of my canoeing over the years was done on a smaller stream that there were few places that you could not stand up in. I always had a throwable as I sat on it. So I was legal.

In a kayak I more than likely would have a wearable on. I just wish that I would be able to sit in one. My back will not let me set in that position.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

multibeard said:


> In a kayak I more than likely would have a wearable on. I just wish that I would be able to sit in one. My back will not let me set in that position.


A good kayak has very comfortable seats these days.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I can not sit with my feet straight out in front of me. I got rid of one canoe because I had to sit on two throwables to be elevated enough to be comfortable.


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

To wear a pfd in a kayak is a personal choice in Michigan, and from a safety standpoint, there are lots of reasons and situations in which one should definitely be wore. I spend literally hundreds of hours per year in my kayak fishing, and have for the past 30 years, and there are a lot of situations when I will wear my life vest, but there are actually more times when I don't. First off, if the PFD is not the right size it could be more harmful than good, so if you are going to wear one make sure it fits properly. Kayaking large open waters, deep waters, and deep moving waters are a situation when I will almost always wear my vest. But, for the most part, I am on slow shallow rivers, small lakes, or fishing shallows or close to shore, so I rarely wear one. With that being said, I am very conscious about the safety risks involved with kayaking, and I always have more than the required PFDs in my kayak. If it is just me I will have one vest and two PFD cushions, one in front of me and one behind me. If it is me and another person in my tandem, there will be three PFDs on board at all times. Also, when you purchase your PFD, be sure to get one that is made for kayaking. Life vest meant for skiing, tubing, and general boating have a very low back and interfere with sitting properly in a kayak. Whatever you choose to do as far as wearing, or not wearing, your PFD, the number one thing to remember when kayaking is to know your limits and do not push them. The water is a beautiful yet deadly thing and there is not a fish in the water that is worth a human life. Good luck, be safe, and happy fishing.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

A good PFD will also have leg straps to prevent it from riding up over your face if you happen to flip. I've not seen any with this feature, but when I was in the Navy, they taught us to always use the leg straps during abandon ship drills when jumping into the water. From my own experience, this is true. For what its worth.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I tried a couple on at a store last week. These vests will not keep an unconscious persons face out of the water. Only the old standby orange vests will. A neoprene I tried on was really snug, never shifted on my torso. My 10 y.o. vest will certainly ride up if I go in.
Never saw a vest with leg straps. Makes sense as a feature to have on one. But comfort is going to be a selling point. Who has used a CO2 charged vest and has faith in them? The ones that are supposed to inflate on water contact?


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

finlander said:


> I tried a couple on at a store last week. These vests will not keep an unconscious persons face out of the water. Only the old standby orange vests will. A neoprene I tried on was really snug, never shifted on my torso. My 10 y.o. vest will certainly ride up if I go in.
> Never saw a vest with leg straps. Makes sense as a feature to have on one. But comfort is going to be a selling point. Who has used a CO2 charged vest and has faith in them? The ones that are supposed to inflate on water contact?


I have 4 of them, 2 from Cabela's that are type III and 2 from Gander that are Type II, by far the Type II work better to turn you over. But both go off as soon as you hit the water and have not gone off in the rain. I trust my life with mine everytime I go on the water, some that have risen with me know how I drive the boat .


----------

